# John Deere/LA 145



## Hooker (Dec 2, 2017)

New here, have a JD LA 145, 

Dealer says this trator needs a new transaxle, when I raise it on jacks I see that the pullieys directly under the tractor that activates the belt to the trans are not turning when the clutch is released, there is also a mass of grease leaving the bottom of the motor at the shaft area, the motor is a 22hp B& S. Is there media location to address and repair this ? (by me at my location), or anyone with knowledge of this problem. btw, this motor starts and runs very well.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Did the dealer look at it, or did you call them? Have you ever replaced the drive belt? Did you just get this and this was the problem, or have you had it a long time?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Hooker, welcome to the tractor forum (and greetings from Tomball, Texas).

See attached Parts diagram. When you jacked up the rear end, you say the drive pulley (item #13) was not turning with the crankshaft turning? When you engage the electric clutch for the deck drive, it doesn't turn either? You likely have a sheared keyway pin on the crankshaft. Does the transaxle pulley turn freely? Maybe the transaxle is locked up?

The mass of 'grease' you refer to is probably an engine oil accumulation from engine seal leakage. Most likely your bottom crankshaft seal leaking. Look it over carefully to determine where the oil is coming from. My GUESS is that this crankshaft seal is an externally replaced seal (if anyone knows differently, please advise). 

Post back with your observations, and we'll discuss further.


----------



## Hooker (Dec 2, 2017)

willys55 said:


> Did the dealer look at it, or did you call them? Have you ever replaced the drive belt? Did you just get this and this was the problem, or have you had it a long time?


----------



## Hooker (Dec 2, 2017)

GOT IT FROM A FRIEND, was looked at by a JD dealer, drive belt is fairly new, friend says it just stopped working,, I have another JD and do not trust the Dealer after having that unit in for yearly maint.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with sixbales,...it sounds like the drive pulley sheared a keyway.
Any time the engine turns,it should turn the transaxle pulley.
The "clutch" is actually just a brake,that also returns the trans linkage to neutral position,to keep the hydro from loading.
You may also want to check the rod,that locks out the trans,for pushing it(freewheel rod),and make sure it's connected,and in the forward position.


----------



## geogeiges (Jun 22, 2016)

Hooker said:


> New here, have a JD LA 145,
> 
> Dealer says this trator needs a new transaxle, when I raise it on jacks I see that the pullieys directly under the tractor that activates the belt to the trans are not turning when the clutch is released, there is also a mass of grease leaving the bottom of the motor at the shaft area, the motor is a 22hp B& S. Is there media location to address and repair this ? (by me at my location), or anyone with knowledge of this problem. btw, this motor starts and runs very well.


----------



## geogeiges (Jun 22, 2016)

I've had several Briggs V Twins leak oil at the sump gasket. As for the pulley not turning, are you sure you're looking at the drive pulley and not the PTO ? The most likely scenario is an oil contaminated drive belt from a leaking sump gasket. Haven't seen any crankshaft seal leaks on Briggs V Twins.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have seen quit a few , in my years of small engine repair.
I've got one,out back,that lost a rod,and piston,because the PTO seal leaked.


----------



## Hooker (Dec 2, 2017)

Family illness the last few days, the last I looked at it I got an intermediate turning of the transaxle (slow stopping and starting)


----------

